# Ford 4610 SU II



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I just got a hold of a Ford 4610 SU II the other day and I have all the numbers from under the hood. Could some one tell me how to decipher these numbers so I can find the year out on this machine. Also could anyone recommend a good service manual for this machine. Josh
Tractor BC29615
Model DS314C
Unit 9L01B
Engine 215594 9K14
Trans 9J29B
Rear Axle 9K18B
Hydro Pump 9K06B
Hydro Lift 9K31A


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I figured it out, its an 1989.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Josh you got any pictures of that tractor? Also, i was thinking of looking for one of these too. Can you tell me what kind of price range they fall in? Thank you,


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I dont have any pics of the tractor yet, when I get a few I will post them here for you. As far as price range, I have seen them all over depending on condition and hours mostly around 2000 to 10000


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

cool. love to see them when you get a chance. How many hours did your SU have when you purchased it?


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

1480hrs, single owner machine


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

thats awesome. Send pictures when you can. How did you find it and can i ask what you had to pay?


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I took some pictures the other day of the machine, I will get them posted here before to long. I didn't find or buy the tractor, my grandpa bought it new in 89 and I have been on it from the first time it got home. After my grandpa died my grandma gave it to me. The only reason he bought the tractor was his ford 3000 caught on fire in the back of the paster while he was bushhogging with it, so he rebuilt the 3000 and turned it into a broom tractor for his construction company. Next thing you know there is a 4610 sitting in the building.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Man you are lucky. I have a 4000SU that i love and will keep and a Golden Jubilee that my great grandfather bought new. We just restored the Jubilee so its just for show now. I've been looking for and want a low hour 4610SU but haven't come across the right one just yet. Man its sure fun though even just trying to find the right one. Look forward to seeing the pictures. 

I've also attached a picture of the newly restored Jubilee.


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

That tractor looks great. When are you gonna put it to work?


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Finally got pics*

Pictures Attached


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello Josh,

I'm in the middle of restoring my SU and have a question. Would it be possible for you to measure both drag links and tell me the dimension from center of draglink end to end ? I need to replace mine and no one seems to know the original length of these. Thanks for the help


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I will try to measure tonight.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

josh flynn said:


> I will try to measure tonight.


Thanks Josh for the help.


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

Sitting on the tractor, left side is at 38" and right side at 34" 1/2. Hope this helps


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

josh flynn said:


> Sitting on the tractor, left side is at 38" and right side at 34" 1/2. Hope this helps



Thanks Josh,

So i'm assuming that was the entire length from link end to link end right? If so that would include the short tube between the drag link end and the end of the drag link. 

If you have another chance would you also measure from the center of the draglink end (one connected to steering arms) to the end of the draglink threads? This would not included added length of the connecting tube or the draglink on the axle end or (front) of the tractor. The reason i'm asking is that when you order these this is the dimension they ask for. Thanks again as this really will help alot.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey one more thing that might help. I'm pretty sure the right side will measure 29.25" but the left side is the wild card. Some tractors are around 32" and some are around 28".


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I measured and attached a drawing. Not very good but it may help


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

josh flynn said:


> I measured and attached a drawing. Not very good but it may help



Looks pretty good to me. I put some notes on your print. The problem is for me to order the correct draglink i need the dimension of only it as per my notes. This would be the distance from center of the ball joint to end of threads which will be a little hard to see exactly but you can get close. This would not include the 5" or so tube or threaded pipe section that connects the draglink to the axle end of the tractor. Check out my additions to see if it makes sense. I really appreciate the help and your drawing will help me set up the new drag links correctly.

thanks

Clint


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I will measure today, were do you order you parts from. Also do you have a service manual or parts cataloge for the 4610SU?


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

i normally get them from Arthurs tractors or Walts tractors but sometimes directly from NH. However NH doesn't show the length. The other issue i've found is that Tisco has some incorrect part numbers and since all these guys have restocking fees i just want to make sure i get the right part. You ready to sell that tractor yet? Come on i know your tired of it already. lol

I'm still jealous.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

by the way i don't have a service manual or parts catalogue. Have you checked ebay? They normally have alot of that stuff.


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

No I don't think I will ever get tired of it. Looks a little better now compared to those pics. Cleaned it up and added a set of front tires. Here is what I have, on the left drag link 31 1/2 and on right 29. These are not exact, the adjusters were blocking part of the treads but I am sure these are pretty close. Josh


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

Perfect. Thats exactly what i needed. I find it very strange that all the aftermarket companies are saying a 28" draglink for the left side is correct. My tractor had a 32" as well so i'll just replace it with the same length. The right side however was really short but had been welded and i could tell was not correct. Thanks again for the info Josh.


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

Any time..


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 21, 2010)

well finally got this deal resolved. I ended up just buying the OEM draglinks and they worked perfectly. Word to the wise i would not waste your time and money on aftermarket draglinks. I've tried a couple different ones and they are in may case are not advertised correctly. The lengths are wrong and the holes for the hydraulic cylinders are not in the correct locations. On top of all this Arthurs tractors is charging me a restocking fee even though they are for a different tractor. I will not buy again from this company. After all is said and done i could have just bought the OEM for $70 more for the set. This sounds like a lot but after frieght cost and restocking fees i would have saved about 70-100 bucks overall. A very expensive mistake on my part but it will not happen again. Thanks for your help Josh as i'm glad to get this behind me.


----------



## josh flynn (Sep 14, 2010)

I hate it didnt work out with the aftermarket suppliers, where do you buy your OEM parts?


----------



## Pamcameron (Aug 16, 2021)

josh flynn said:


> I just got a hold of a Ford 4610 SU II the other day and I have all the numbers from under the hood. Could some one tell me how to decipher these numbers so I can find the year out on this machine. Also could anyone recommend a good service manual for this machine. Josh
> Tractor BC29615
> Model DS314C
> Unit 9L01B
> ...


Can you tell me what the II stands for in the name?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I believe it was a reintroduction of the 4610 with some improvements and updates to the workings of the tractor.


----------

